# Bananas as fertilizer?



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

bananas are high in potassium arent they? supposedly 1 banana contains 20% more than your body requires in a day. plus, the decomposition of the banana would create nitrogen wouldnt it?? so is it feasible?


----------



## woodydude (Jun 10, 2011)

I am prety sure if I tried to feed my plants a banana they would look at me as if I was a madman and tell me they are plants not monkeys.
Seriously, I am sure it would need to be composted for it to be worthwhile since the potassium is probably not in a form easily absorbed by the plants. So overall I would say if you wanted to use banana's, they would need to be composted along with a variety of other vegitative matter so provide the range of nutrients. Remember, much potassium is needed when flowering but not nitrogen.

Peace W


----------



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

for some reason i thought i could go Squanto on the banana and the plant, like how he and the rest of his Native American crew would place raw fish in the soil where the corn was growing for better yields? Then they taught the ailing pilgrims the trick which caused them to produce better crop and they all had a great feast, except in this case the pilgrims are my friends, customers and I and the improved corn would actually be the buds and instead of a great feast we would have a great high :hubba: 


and then a great feast.

composting is basically just letting it rot (decompose) and mixing it in with the soil/fertilizer or whatever medium you use to feed the plant, right? thats what occurs when you leave any nonshielded organic material anywhere, such as Squanto placing fish in the soil. Instead, i would place a banana where the same process would occur but different concentrations of nutrients would be released into the soil, such as potassium which is the aim. but you say nitrogen and potassium amounts differ at different stages of growth so that sort of blew this idea to shreds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2011)

No, I would not be putting a banana in my soil.  Composting is more than letting a substance rot and then putting it in your soil.  In addition, plants use nutrients differently than people.  Just because we can use the potassium in bananas doesn't necessarily mean that plants can.  I recommend a good quality nute formulated for mj.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2011)

Composting is an organic process. during which you will have some anerobic action. This is not healthy for any plant or human. Also during compost heat build up. I've seen compost heaps burst into flames via spontaneous combustion.
It must be fully composted prior to use.
Yes squanto figured out the very first "fish emulsion". but has since been fine tuned by science how to apply it correctly.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 10, 2011)

Ol Squanto put that fish in the ground well before the seed went in. Weeks if not months before.

The myth and reality are 2 different things. LOL

What WOULD work very well is a worm bin. Feed that banana to the worms and let them convert it to something the plants will love, castings.

Wet


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 10, 2011)

If you want to put any fruits in your soil you should do it like this:

Get the fruits in a blender, then use the pulp that remains in the blender and mix it with water that you give to the plants. If you do this in the flowering stage you can even get the taste from the fruits on to the buds.

Stay safe !


----------



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

DonConSemillas said:
			
		

> If you want to put any fruits in your soil you should do it like this:
> 
> Get the fruits in a blender, then use the pulp that remains in the blender and mix it with water that you give to the plants. If you do this in the flowering stage you can even get the taste from the fruits on to the buds.
> 
> Stay safe !



would that really work?


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 10, 2011)

Genuine said:
			
		

> would that really work?



Uhhhhhhh .... NO  

Then Squanto's corn would taste like fish and a lot of buds would taste like bat poo.:holysheep: :doh: 

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2011)

Genuine said:
			
		

> would that really work?



LOL--NO that does not work.  I would also believe that it would draw pests like ants and flies.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--NO that does not work. I would also believe that it would draw pests like ants and flies.


 
Bit of a hijack but are ants bad for these plants?

I have a LOT of ants!


----------



## oldsman (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on the type of ants you have.I lost a seven footer to ants last year. Ants in the pants I can tolerate but ants on the plants I will not.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2011)

I am not sure that ants are beneficial to any plants.  I certainly know that I do not want them in my home.


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2011)

Some ants farm aphids just like we farm cattle. They feed on the 'honeydew' the aphids produce.


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 12, 2011)

My strongest most pissy plant was hungry!! So I feed Her a Banana She snatched it up swallowed it Down her Main Cola and DEMANDED More the Hungry Fat *GIRL*  She sure loves them Bananas!!  LMFAO


----------



## nova564t (Jun 12, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> My strongest most pissy plant was hungry!! So I feed Her a Banana She snatched it up swallowed it Down her Main Cola and DEMANDED More the  She sure loves them Bananas!! LMFAO


:rofl:


----------

